# Short video on the Role 3 MMU



## old medic (3 Feb 2010)

Combat camera posted this up on their youtube page yesterday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzrwnNmxc_I


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Feb 2010)

We were fortunate enough to tour the Role 3 in KAF when it was under Canadian command. I had to stop and gather myself before I entered, it was that emotional for me, as it is becoming now.

I, as an infanteer, have been trained to take lives, and when the occasion arises, to try to save a life. To listen to the stories our medical people can tell is truly miraculous. If you show up at the Role 3 with a heartbeat, you probably will live.
They are the unsung heroes of the war. 
Thank you for all you do. Whenever I deploy there are always support trades I want with me, and the medic is the top choice.


----------



## medicineman (3 Feb 2010)

Saw a few familiar faces there - the CO and one of the anaethetists I worked with many years ago in Kingston, the medic passing the 9 liner on I worked with in Calgary.  Seeing that and hearing comments from end users makes me reflect alot when I'm having one of those "why do I bother anymore" days at work...gives me a nudge back in the right direction.

MM


----------



## Haggis (3 Feb 2010)

old medic said:
			
		

> Combat camera posted this up on their youtube page yesterday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzrwnNmxc_I



Too bad we can't access Youtube from at work.  I'll watch it when I get home.


----------



## Armymedic (4 Feb 2010)

UFI, FYI

From Other source:
The R3MMU is no longer run by Canada, and its been rebuilt.


----------

